# I'm feeling better



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

In general my anxiety has improved. When I went back on Klonopin it seemed to help and this other new anti-depressant Remeron. I can only take a little at a time of that one because I am sensitive. My nerves are not near as bad and my SA has improved some. I don't know if it is the Klonopin or a combo of the two. I still tend to worry about certain things. I hope these are just passing thoughts. I tend to get down on myself if I start to worry too much. At least I can function better. Still have other issues I won't post here.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

you should take therapy. medication is a good way to quell the anxiety that is caused by underlying subconscious thoughts. now that you arent worrying all the time, reverse those thoughts and get rid of the cause of your anxiety. ask ur therapist about CBT


----------

